# Let it be known, that this day truly be a black sabbath.



## Lady Grimdour (May 16, 2010)

RIP Ronnie James Dio

May his soul find peace in Heaven, to watch over the world as we revel in his glory and celebrate his life.


----------



## see ya (May 17, 2010)

He's ridin' demons in the afterlife, now...


----------



## Tarvos (May 17, 2010)

NP Holy Diver.

That is all.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 26, 2010)

Oh man, how'd I miss this?

RIP.


----------

